# ABT's with Qview



## lovemesomeq (Sep 3, 2012)

Made some last week,some with cream cheese and some with ground pork..Will definitely try new combinations soon enough..













bbq 043.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Sep 3, 2012


















bbq 047.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Sep 3, 2012


















bbq 048.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Sep 3, 2012






Thanks for looking.


----------



## winenbutt (Sep 4, 2012)

Mmmm, love some ABT's, and these look great!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good looking ABT's :drool


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 4, 2012)

Those look tasty!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like we have another ABT convert


----------



## boykjo (Sep 4, 2012)

love me some abt's..... have a bunch of japs in the fridge...... I need to get busy... yours look great.............


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2012)

Those look great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2012)

I love ABT's those look great. I just made a batch of 4 Cheese and Crab ABT's this past weekend...JJ


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Love them - our favorite now is using the basic cream cheese mix and adding a shrimp and wrapping them up!  The possibilities are endless!


----------



## frosty (Sep 5, 2012)

Always good, even for breakfast!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## bbqnuts (Sep 5, 2012)

Those look TASTY!  ABTs are great because there are so many different ways to make them.


----------



## zahlgren (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## roller (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 19, 2012)

:sausage::sausage:


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmmm, I may have to go out and pick some peppers tomorrow!

Mike


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

